#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-02
<h00k> greetigns
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-03
<watertonian> grrr...
<watertonian> any way to tell the german bot @ 85.190.0.3 to knock it off already? I'm trying to dig through my logs on a rather obsolete router that can't filter the freakin results...
<h00k> what
<h00k> hello.
<h00k> bye.
<h00k> hello
<twopoint718> hi
<twopoint718> h00k: are you just greeting everyone that enters the channel?
<h00k> twopoint718: which actually usually is around the time I open my screen, here
<twopoint718> h00k: oh! Where are my manners? Congratulations!
<h00k> twopoint718: Hah, thanks :)
<h00k> So.
<h00k> Global Jam.
<twopoint718> Um yeah, so when is that?
<h00k> Sept 2-4
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<twopoint718> Yeah, I think we could do something.  I can't think of a venue right off the top of my head, but I could look around for places at the university here.
<h00k> There's a coffee shop here that I could use
<h00k> Even if we have separate venues, whatever, we could do bug-testing, packaging, translations, docs, testing, upgrade, etc
<twopoint718> I would really like to have an "install fest" sort of event but I think that would require tables and a venue.  I'll look into it.  We have a MadLUG mtg. this weekend and I'll pick brains then.
<twopoint718> Or is it more a "work on Ubuntu" sort of thing?
<h00k> the Global Jam is more of a work-on-ubuntu thing, but an install-fest could be done separately
<twopoint718> aha. Okay, I'll discuss it anyway.  I've found that IRC is not available at MadLUG's meeting location which is kinda :/
<twopoint718> ...which just means that I tend to forget to mention wilug/ubuntu stuff while at meetings.  Otherwise, I'd live-chat them.
<mikeputnam> i find it really difficult to live-chat in-person gatherings to irc
<h00k> It's true
<mikeputnam> meeting solely on irc is much easier
<h00k> We do have Google Hangout, as well
<mikeputnam> or meeting solely in person
<h00k> voice/video/faces/etc
<mikeputnam> but both is fail
<h00k> We proposed last year to do like...an hourly, or maybe once-daily check-in
<h00k> on IRC
<h00k> just to give a headsup/whatsgoingon
<twopoint718> It's funny but nobody can seem to agree on the One True Communication Platform.
<mikeputnam> nothing can compete with the social bandwidth of in-person
<twopoint718> There's people than *never* show up at meetings no matter what you do as an organizer.
<h00k> ^ This is very accurate
<twopoint718> I'm not complaining... but there are a bunch of people that want the MadLUG meetings to be taped because they can't make it.  I've heard from way more people saying they can't make it than those that can.
<twopoint718> So I guess we need some sort of cyber/meatspace bridge.
<mikeputnam> newlug sort of does that. they video the presentation, but then don't video the after-discussion
<h00k> Right-o
<twopoint718> I'm going to attempt to video record this upcoming Android talk. We'll see how that goes.
<h00k> I saw that coming up, I'd be interested in it
<h00k> my arduinos and all, see if I can't finish a project
<mikeputnam> personally, i've found i can only extend myself so far with regard to reaching out to people in these communities. one person cannot do all/be all.
<twopoint718> Doug has some older MadLUG videos here: http://www.ustream.tv/user/douglasawh/videos
<mikeputnam> it's worth talking about reaching out, but more in the hopes that someone else will help out
<twopoint718> I've been trying to visit other meetups and user groups in the area (like Perl, Ruby, Web Dev., Python etc.) and mention that MadLUG exists
<mikeputnam> http://blip.tv/newlug
<twopoint718> Yeah at some point you have to hope that you reach "outreach chain reaction" where other people (beside yourself) mention the group to others
<twopoint718> I'm also exploring the idea of doing radio ads at WORT 89.9 FM here in Madison
<mikeputnam> i'm at odds over the specificity of all these groups and the unappeal of a general "tech" group.
<twopoint718> (these newlug videos look cool, thanks!)
<mikeputnam> i'd love to attend all the groups you menioned above, but never could.  yet if there was a generic tech group that touch all those subjects i'd probably still not go because some of the time the topic wouldn't interest me.
<twopoint718> I think that, perhaps counterintuitively, the *more* specific groups have wider appeal.
 * mikeputnam contradicts himself
<h00k> It's super-hard up in this area
<h00k> to find people with similar interests
<h00k> (technology, etc)
<mikeputnam> yeah. low population density is depressing for technology enthusiasts.
<mikeputnam> thats why i moved from Manitowoc, WI to Appleton, WI
<twopoint718> Amazing: "if there was a generic tech group that touch all those subjects i'd probably still not go because some of the time the topic wouldn't interest me"  <-- I'll call it the user-group paradox
<h00k> LRN 2 NEW THINGS
<h00k> .15
<h00k> er,
<h00k> was trying to switch irssi windows
<twopoint718> lol, nice
<twopoint718> I think moving is probably a good idea in some cases. Otherwise, you're just fighting the flow too much
<mikeputnam> so i occasionally attend NEWLUG meetings, and more often attend DHMN meetings, yet i still yearn to talk shop with coders/developers.
<mikeputnam> on the lug side it seems more sysadmin-y and on the DHMN side physical hacks/makes are prevalent
<mikeputnam> but i cannot fit another group into my limited time for such things
<mikeputnam> appleton-coders-club or somesuch
<twopoint718> I've noticed that the most popular LUG meetings tend to be sysadmin-centric
<mikeputnam> irc has been sort of satiating re: coder talk
<twopoint718> for coding stuff, yeah, I visit things like the Madison Python Group or (recently) Mad Clojure (awesome!)
<mikeputnam> :/
<mikeputnam> fox valley only has .Net User group and a Java group that meets intermittently
<mikeputnam> i've attended the java group a few times
<mikeputnam> but they are so enterprisey that it's tedious
<mikeputnam> it would be fun to start a group that does code for charity or municpalities or the public library or something
<mikeputnam> tangible code projects
<h00k> that's a pretty cool idea
<mikeputnam> instead of just talking about other code projects
<mikeputnam> i think of Greg Tracy's http://smsmybus.com
<mikeputnam> or refurbing computers for installation at the library
<mikeputnam> something
<twopoint718> Yeah, that's a good idea.  I like the idea of hackathons or code sprints where a bunch of people show up for N hours on a single day and all work on something. It's fun comraderie and stuff gets done
<twopoint718> I've been thinking about a "codecrawl" which is a hackathon/pub crawl
<mikeputnam> something where you can stand back and say "We accomplished $FOO." instead of "We talked about $FOO."
<mikeputnam> ha
<mikeputnam> i would do poorly at that.
<mikeputnam> my code skills go downhill fast with > 1 beverage
<mikeputnam> it would be fun though
<h00k> You have to get to that ballmer-peak
<h00k> That's where my creativity comes out
<mikeputnam> ha
<h00k> http://xkcd.com/323/
<twopoint718> In the codecrawl it's *all* about the Ballmer peak
<twopoint718> haha, you beat me to it.
<h00k> ;)
<mikeputnam> that would be hilarious. get a case of beer. when it's all gone everyone jump in on TopCoder and compete
<h00k> :D
<mikeputnam> <chug-chug-chug> *SLAM!* {BELCH}  Write an app that uses Twitter and posts bash.org quotes to Google+  GO!
<twopoint718> I wrote a little sketch of what I thought it would be: https://sencjw.com/blog.html#2011-06-21
<twopoint718> (please excuse the self-signed certificate)
 * h00k proceeds anyway
<twopoint718> I think my new ISP is blocking port 80... so 443 it is.
<mikeputnam> ha! excellent: "The generated site is hosted on a SheevaPlug plug computer. This is a low-powered SOC server using between three and seven watts."
<twopoint718> Yeah, that's another little project of mine, I've been hyping these plug computers
<h00k> Those are pretty cool.
<twopoint718> I sent out an email offering to help any of my friends that want to set one up.
<h00k> I'm looking for a small appliance that will be a tftp-hpa server, I considered a sheeva-plug type deal
<twopoint718> ala Eben Moglen's project: http://freedomboxfoundation.org/
<twopoint718> they have a really capable one out now for about $150, much better than the original sheevaplug
<h00k> Is thtat the guguplug or dreamplug?
<h00k> *guru
<h00k> I forget which. Apparently doesn't have the heat issues
 * twopoint718 looks at site
<h00k> http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/t-guruplugdetails.aspx
<twopoint718> oh maybe it was this: http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/c-8-d2plug.aspx but that's now $250
<twopoint718> guru plug's probably the way to go unless you need to have it connected via wi-fi or something
<h00k> I'm just looking for something on the network that will be reliable, and able to serve tftp-hpa
<h00k> I think I'd use two, and then use CARP for high-availability
<twopoint718> I've been running my sheevaplug non-stop for months.  I have no real complaints.
<twopoint718> It does HTTPD and SMTPD, I was trying to run my own jabber server but I never really saw too much of a need
<twopoint718> Oh, I guess it does a little of SAMBA sharing also (via an external USB HDD enclosure)
<h00k> ah, cool
<mikeputnam> twopoint718: your blog is grossly omitting an RSS feed for me to consume
<twopoint718> Yeah, sorry it's still a WIP.
<twopoint718> I have to write an RSS template and then slurp blog posts into that.
<mikeputnam> ;)
<mikeputnam> also http://beagleboard.org/hardware
<mikeputnam> if you are talking $150 range
<twopoint718> Those look pretty cool too!
<mikeputnam> ooo  Android on a beagleboard : http://www.youtube.com/0xlab
<mikeputnam> and misc other beagleboard projects:  http://beagleboard.org/project
<twopoint718> This one piqued the Neal Stephenson fan in me: http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/29/beagleboard-finds-new-purpose-in-diy-wearable-computer/
<mikeputnam> nice
<h00k> that is pretty cool
<mikeputnam> i want glasses  that project the display on the inside of the lenses so you can see through the display while you run over the pedestrian you are hitting
<h00k> I want glasses like in Daemon and Freedom
<twopoint718> mikeputnam: I think it would be a while before people got around to making laws regarding wearcomps
<mikeputnam> yes and yes
<h00k> They're still trying to figure out software patents
<mikeputnam> i want to be able to have my desk lamp turn off when my phone notices that i'm more than 100 yards from the office
<mikeputnam> http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/usb/adk.html
<mikeputnam> and apply that to devices at home. like kick in the thermostat for preset temp
<mikeputnam> or light up an LED; dad's on his way home
<mikeputnam> with Android Open Accessory Dev Kit basically Google is formalizing an Android -> Arduino protocol
<mikeputnam> many possibilities
<twopoint718> Yeah that looks cool. I've been looking for a way to hook up a USB keyboard to my Nexus S for a while now
<twopoint718> As near as I can tell, the hardware supports it (the USB chip is host-mode capable) and there are drivers in the kernel for keyboards and stuff, but I haven't seen a working example
<twopoint718> I have a very specific USB keyboard/mouse that I want to use with it
<mikeputnam> http://hackaday.com/2011/08/03/microsofts-attempt-at-an-arduino-killer-feels-like-a-gimmick/
<mikeputnam> i think a fun experiment would be to remove all manners of printing/faxing/photocopying/stickies/notepads/notebooks/pens/pencils from the office for a month and see how people adapt
<mikeputnam> (considering they all have laptops/email/im/phones)
<mikeputnam> from a non-revenue generating area like corporate, eliminating all those costs would be significant
<mikeputnam> i bet some of the staunch paper wasters would bring in their own paper
<mikeputnam> like the ones that print out every meeting agenda and keep them in a binder
<mikeputnam> or the ones that do their code diffs via printing an highlighters
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-04
<h00k> meeting schedule...thing
<h00k> sent
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-05
<h00k> greetings
<EgyParadox> hi
<h00k> EgyParadox: hello. I don't remember meeting you. Where-about in the state are you from?
<EgyParadox> I am from Egypt
<EgyParadox> not from US
<EgyParadox> but I noticed that the WI team is active
<EgyParadox> and I used to live there
<h00k> EgyParadox: ah, welcome
<h00k> We are somewhat active
<h00k> we try, anyway
<EgyParadox> yeah I noticed there are many events
<EgyParadox> The Egyptian became somehow active only recently
<h00k> EgyParadox: Yeah, we have some Ubuntu hours going on, we are going to try the Global Jam, too
<EgyParadox> nice
<EgyParadox> We just had our ubuntu our
<EgyParadox> hour*
<EgyParadox> it was fun, we haven't had the global jam yet
<EgyParadox> What about the number of people attending the events?
<h00k> EgyParadox: usually, for the Ubuntu Hour, it is around 3-4, from what it sounds like
<EgyParadox> what about release parties?
<EgyParadox>  /install fests
<h00k> We had one...what, 2 years ago now, and another 6 months after, but not for the last 2 releases
<EgyParadox> I mean the numberof people attending
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2009/11/08/release-party-success/
<h00k> we had 16 on the first one
<h00k> I don't remember how many at the one in Madison
<h00k> maybe... 12? 14?
<EgyParadox> I am surprised
<h00k> :)
<h00k> Now that my wedding is over, maybe I'll throw something down for Oneric
<EgyParadox> I think 100+ attended our first release party
<EgyParadox> :)
<EgyParadox> Congratulations
<h00k> Thanks
<h00k> EgyParadox: that's awesome
<EgyParadox> yeah
<EgyParadox> it was a nice start
<EgyParadox> *install fest
<EgyParadox> first install fest*
<EgyParadox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Events/2010-05-08-LucidReleaseParty
<h00k> It'd be fun to get shirts, or tell people that are attending to get some sort of Ubuntu swag to wear it
<EgyParadox> Yeah
<EgyParadox> We put some artwork for the designs so anybody could print
<EgyParadox> This is our first release party
<EgyParadox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Events/2010-10-30-Cairo-release-party-for-Ubuntu-Maverick-Meerkat
<EgyParadox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Artwork
<h00k> I think we talkeda bout borrowing a wiki header like yours
<h00k> :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam
<EgyParadox> We did talk?
<h00k> We did talk about a nice wiki header like yours, I have to check my logs
<EgyParadox> I can't remember
<EgyParadox> was it thelinuxer?
<h00k> Oh, no, I mean the LoCo talked about it
<h00k> not you/I
<EgyParadox> oh ok
<EgyParadox> I thought in the US more people would attend events
<h00k> It's hard with Wisconsin being spread out
<EgyParadox> Why?
<h00k> We seem to have some people interested in the Madison/Milwaukee area, but the further north you get, it's more spread-out
<EgyParadox> I thought its the other way aroujd
<EgyParadox> around*
<EgyParadox> ?
<h00k> EgyParadox: as in...?
<h00k> I just sent an email out, a call for artwork
<EgyParadox> I thought it would be more spread in Madison/MIlwaukee
<h00k> EgyParadox: there is more of a concentration down there
<h00k> As in, more people
<EgyParadox> oh ok
<h00k> EgyParadox: you have a magazine cover for artwork?!
<h00k> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-wi/2011-August/000376.html
<h00k> er
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Prototype.jpg
<EgyParadox> There were plans for a magazine
<EgyParadox> but I dont know what happened really
<EgyParadox> I think there is
<EgyParadox> I am not responsible for art work
<h00k> Cool, though.
<EgyParadox> What about other states?
<h00k> EgyParadox: what about them?
<mikeputnam> h00k: Μπορώ να φάω σπασμένα γυαλιά χωρίς να πάθω τίποτα.
<mikeputnam> something UTF8 in Greek ^^^
<h00k> mikeputnam: what
<mikeputnam> did it work?
<h00k> mikeputnam: yes, I could see that ;)
<h00k> mikeputnam: Yeah, I fixed it
<h00k> ■▎⡈❩
<h00k> .screenrc doesn't always do UTF8, even if you tell it to
<mikeputnam> screen!?
<h00k> mikeputnam: YES!
<h00k> mikeputnam: irssi
<mikeputnam> tsk-tsk
<h00k> mikeputnam: what's wrong with that?
<mikeputnam> http://tmux.sourceforge.net/
<EgyParadox> Are they active like the WI team?
<mikeputnam> much more excellenter
<h00k> EgyParadox: some probably are, I'm not sure
<h00k> mikeputnam: I have used terminator in the past
<h00k> mikeputnam: I just run screen on my VPS where my irssi runs
<h00k> mikeputnam: locally, I've been playing with byobu lately
<mikeputnam> h00k: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/06/anyone-interested-in-byobu-profiles-for.html
<h00k> mikeputnam: cool
<mikeputnam> h00k: i highly recommend tmux over screen
<h00k> apparently ;)
<mikeputnam> i also op #tmux
<mikeputnam> and wrote the web page
 * mikeputnam <= fanbois
<h00k> nice
<mikeputnam> big solar flare today http://iswa.gsfc.nasa.gov:8080/IswaSystemWebApp/iSWACygnetStreamer?timestamp=2038-01-23+00%3A44%3A00&window=-1&cygnetId=261
<h00k> Interesting
<h00k> I wonder when that's going to knock out phones ^.^
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-06
<lostson> good evening
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-07
<lostson> ahh 530am
<Cheesehead> h00k: Is there a meeting next week?
